# Porchetta Question



## shichangchu (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm making porchetta for an event at work and I was planning on using pork belly. The only thing I'm not sure about is what temperature and how long. We use convection ovens at our place. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

I assume you're using well seasoned belly around a well seasoned loin. I roast it 275 for about 3 1/2 hours internal temp of 150/155. Pull from oven, raise oven temp to 450 convection. Return roast for 20 to 30 minutes to crisper skin.


----------



## tjsbeer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mrmnms has it right on the money. That's the way I do it as well.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Love, L. U. V. love Porchetta but, using a pork belly, alone?, have to presume you are adding a loin and wrapping the PB around it.

Have done a ton of these my preference is a boneless pork shoulder. Traditionally and IMO you must use wild fennel pollen, not seed to your spice blend.

That being said I have done Prochetta Porksicles with PB as a starter, score the skin into portion sizes, season, wrap in foil, cook skin side up @ 250 for about 3 hrs, remove the foil baste and return @ 450 to crisp the skin basting every 5 mins or so. They never stand a chance to be called leftovers.

Ovens run different check the temperature manually, like to start mine hot 500 for 20 minutes or so just till the color starts to change, then back it down to 275 for an hour then to 225 for 4-5 hours for a total cook time of about 5-6 hrs. obviously, LET IT REST. The skin usually crisps very nicely and the fat renders.

I serve with pickled onions, fennel and Daikon or rainbow radish

I have a picture here somewhere, ah here it is!

http://www.cheftalk.com/g/i/56754/9-1-2-lb-porchetta-about-4-hrs-almost-done/#

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/70501/lightbox/post/386819/id/58038

This is a link to a porchetta made with a whole pig that I did a while ago.

As many have already stated, I wouldn't use just belly. I would use a loin or shoulder wrapped with skin-on pork belly and then trussed. Roasted at 450F until skin is crackling and then turn down to 375F and finish until the loin is 140F. The rub I use is equal parts of dried ground rosemary, fennel seed and fennel pollen. I also like to include about 10 leaves of dried bay leaves ground into the rub. I season the belly and loin aggressively and rub it, finally wrapping the loin in wild fennel fronds.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

You guys are right on the money! I use fennel pollen when my garden allows and you bet, season enthusiastically. My friends from "the old country" who first turned me on to porchetta told me their families boned out a whole pig to make back home. I stick to loin ir tenderloin wrapped with belly. I've started them hot and turned them down, I've cooked them slow and finished them hot to crispen skin. Both great, I prefer the latter. You've got the idea. You'll love it.


----------

